# 2010 Versa lights blinking when I turn it off



## diceydragon (12 mo ago)

Hello! I just got a used 2010 Versa from a friend who was moving.

I noticed that every time I turn off my car, a whole bunch of lights start blinking on and off for 20-30 seconds. It also does this when I open the doors when the car is off, too.

All of the buttons on the radio, the buttons on the steering wheel, all the other little controls. It also blinks all of the turn signals on the car. None of the symbols on the dash show up, and I don't have any alerts other than low tire pressure.

Does anyone elses Versa do this? I can't find anything in the owner manual about everything blinking - it feels like its trying to warn me about something but I have no idea what.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

See if the "lock" or "unlock" button on your remote is sticking. It's very common with "lollipop" keys and will cause the "answer back" function to flash, and can also cause the interior lamps to blink on and off. If a button is stuck you'll see the tiny, red "transmit" light on the lollipop blinking on and off with the car lights.


----------



## diceydragon (12 mo ago)

My car is actually the keyless ignition one, not the lollipop. I tried my other key fob, and fiddled around with it, but no matter what it seems like opening the door will set off this blinking behavior.

It even continues if I turn the car on and start driving!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I-keys are tough because there's no transmit indicator, so you'll need to remove each fob battery individually or take each fob individually about 120' from the vehicle to isolate if it's a stuck button. If not, then it's possible your BCM is stuck in some sort of erroneous alarm condition. Try using the hard key from one of the fobs to unlock the car using the driver's door cylinder, that should reset any security mixup going on inside the BCM.


----------

